# Work photo's from the Redwood Coast



## rico11764

First post here. Nothin' special here, just some honest, old-school west coast treework.


----------



## Gologit

Nice pictures. Where were you working?


----------



## rico11764

Gologit the job was about a mile from my place, an undisclosed location in the Redwoods!


----------



## rico11764

Few more recent Redwood pics

View attachment 595364


----------



## rico11764

A photo from over 30 years ago. Standing on a 125 foot redwood spar after blowing a 105 foot top. Going for a Hap Johnson "coffee break" moment!


----------



## Gologit

rico11764 said:


> Gologit the job was about a mile from my place, an undisclosed location in the Redwoods!




Grow site? Don't blame you for keeping it anonymous.


----------



## rico11764

Doing a lot of milling this summer on my days off.


----------



## rburg

Enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## rico11764

Fun little Ponderosa in Truckee.


----------



## jomoco

What's your height n weight Rico?

Great work pics mate.

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

165 lbs? Little over 6 foot.


----------



## jomoco

Being long n lanky's an advantage dealing with big conifer's like that, no doubt!

But being a munchkin has advantages too.

At least in eucs n stuff!

I'm 5'8" @ 155.

Live long n prosper Rico!

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

Glad you guys are enjoying the work pictures.


----------



## rico11764

Old-school photo from over 25 years ago, of a beautiful 190 ft Ponderosa on the westside of Lake Tahoe. Blowing a 90 ft top at 100 ft.


----------



## jomoco

Do you know Tom Craven Rico?

Craven Logging Lake Tahoe?

Gave me my first genuine Spencr Logging Tape!

He pretty much worked his magic from the ground though.

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

Some recent Firs. (moved from other thread)


----------



## rico11764

Fun little Redwood (145 ft) on very steep ground, with a super tight lay, over a community water system.


----------



## president

amazing skills, hats off


----------



## rico11764

Thanks Mr. President. I appreciate it!


----------



## rico11764

jomoco said:


> Do you know Tom Craven Rico?
> 
> Craven Logging Lake Tahoe?
> 
> Gave me my first genuine Spencr Logging Tape!
> 
> He pretty much worked his magic from the ground though.
> 
> Jomoco


Sorry, but I don't know Tom Craven. I'm not working in the Sierra's much these days.


----------



## jomoco

Too bad, he needs pro climbers like you Rico!

Very impressive work skills.in those pics of yours!

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

A few recent Fir photo's


----------



## madmarksolomon

Nice thread Rico.


----------



## rico11764

Random recent Redwood photo's.


----------



## ropensaddle

Pretty slick,I met a few climbers in my 8 weeks out there, next time I'm there I might work with a couple. I mainly just ewwed and ahhed this go round. I might have to find out how to pack the wraptor,395xpw and 372 xpw and gear but that would mean I would need to work a day or more to cover expenses lol. I do have a new found respect for steep ground and did experience a good bit of rugged stuff out there We have ground here as steep but there its all steep or it seemed like it. I now know your species at least so when someone says Madrone,Blue gum,Ponderosa,Coastal Redwood,Bishop etc I at least know what tree it is! My work out there was however not typical tree work so I will only post one pic and say that your culture sorta got to me almost making me one of those tree huggers


----------



## rico11764

Thanks ropensaddle. I spent some time out your way in Jasper. Amazing country, and one of my favorite places! Yea, its hard not to become a tree-hugger if you spend a little time a Redwood forest. I am a tree-killing, tree-hugger myself!


----------



## jomoco

Buzzards gotta eat n pay bills too!!

Jomoco


----------



## ropensaddle

rico11764 said:


> Thanks ropensaddle. I spent some time out your way in Jasper. Amazing country, and one of my favorite places! Yea, its hard not to become a tree-hugger if you spend a little time a Redwood forest. I am a tree-killing, tree-hugger myself!


Yup I be killing a few myself next week well more accurately taking down already dead new camera will get a work out


----------



## rico11764

Brushed out a couple Redwoods today. I will chunk em' down, and skid the logs next week.


View attachment 597105


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Nice to start out with some photos that are decent to begin with.

The first redwood reminds me of the one in the old high school lawn area here in Medford, about 2/3s it's girth. Looks like a fun size trunk to work with if one has to be worked with.


----------



## rico11764

Thanks M.D. I have seen some of your photo's at the treehouse. Outstanding work brother!


----------



## rico11764

For some reason I have not been able to get logged on to this site for almost 2 weeks. Anyone else had problems lately? I will post some more photo's soon.


----------



## rico11764

Old Fir removal from the mid 80's. I want to give shoutout to the man on the Hobbs device (3rd Photo), Bruce the Moose Baker, the best mentor a young climber could ever ask for. You're a true logger, bucker, and mean motherfu**er. Love ya Bro!


----------



## rico11764

A couple recent Pine removals near Tahoe.


----------



## rico11764

Spending a lot of time milling lately..


----------



## rico11764

A few more work pics.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Thanks for posting! You use the correct brand of saws also.


----------



## rico11764

Duce said:


> Thanks for posting! You use the correct brand of saws also.


Thanks Duce. I hope your enjoying the photos. I've been a Husky man my whole life, and it's to late to change now!


----------



## rico11764

A good sized windfall an old-timer and I finally got around to skidding recently. The wood is as good as it gets, and I will try and get some pics when its being milled.


----------



## rico11764

Got into some real nice Fir this morning..


----------



## jomoco

Nice mill Rico!

Yu gonna build a ski chalet or somethin?

Fantastic pics mate!

Where'd yu get those sissy arms!

Madsen's?

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

Thanks Jomoco. Im gonna built my lovely wife a new home next year. I also mill quite a bit for folks in my hood. 
I got to say you are a serious warrior on the political threads. Im fairly new to all this, and the amount of bias, prejudice, and good old fashioned hatred floating around is fairly alarming. I always enjoy reading your well written, thoughtful post over there. Keep up the good fight brother!


----------



## jomoco

Gotta be able to walk the walk to join the climber's brotherhood.

You most certainly walk the walk brother Rico!

You're a helluva lot closer to bein a Beranek than I ever was!

Best of luck with new pad.

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

Doing a little roadwork in the hood before winter.


----------



## rico11764

A few photos and vids of a 215 ft top and drop Redwood removal me and my old buddy Marcus did. Took a 70ft top at 145 ft, then pullover the 145ft spar. 6000-7000 board feet of perfection.


----------



## jomoco

Yahoo!

Nice job Rico!

Jomoco


----------



## WVwoodsman

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rico11764

WVwoodsman said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing!


My pleasure. I'm glad your enjoying the pics. Dig your avatar!


----------



## rico11764

A few left-over photos


----------



## rico11764

Putting all 4 short vids of the Redwood in one place.


----------



## rico11764

Putting this stuff all in one place so my mom can keep track of what I'm up to.


----------



## rico11764

A couple Fir vids


----------



## jomoco

Do you ever get to play in decurrent hardwoods Rico!

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

jomoco said:


> Do you ever get to play in decurrent hardwoods Rico!
> 
> Jomoco


Yes. We have lots of Oaks, Madrones, River Sycamores (beasts), Eucs (beasts), and Maples around here.


----------



## Westonfatty

Unreal pics and videos, thanks for sharing! How come you like your saw lanyards so long? In awe of those trees and your skills!


----------



## rico11764

Westonfatty said:


> Unreal pics and videos, thanks for sharing! How come you like your saw lanyards so long? In awe of those trees and your skills!


Thanks. I usually run a 4 foot saw leash as it allows me to cut from either side when I'm in bigger wood. Just been doing it that way forever and I'm to lazy to change now.


----------



## rico11764

A few vids of a 175 ft Redwood removal.


----------



## rico11764

My first edited full video!


----------



## jomoco

Have you got a groundie tending your tail on the way up Rico?

I like that cut n kick maneuver!

Better get yourself a Kevlar bull ridin vest in such close proximity to other trees!

Yahooooo!

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

jomoco said:


> Have you got a groundie tending your tail on the way up Rico?
> 
> I like that cut n kick maneuver!
> 
> Better get yourself a Kevlar bull ridin vest in such close proximity to other trees!
> 
> Yahooooo!
> 
> Jomoco


Yep. groundie is tending my slack, but not pulling so hard as to throw of my rhythm.


----------



## rico11764

Full edited video of recent top and drop


----------



## jomoco

Outstanding work Rico!

Congrats.

Jomoco


----------



## rico11764

jomoco said:


> Outstanding work Rico!
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Jomoco


Thanks brother!


----------



## schmauster

Wow great work and real skill. I rarely get to work with redwood.. Much less huge ones!


----------



## rico11764

T


schmauster said:


> Wow great work and real skill. I rarely get to work with redwood.. Much less huge ones!


Thanks I appreciate it. Nothing like climbing Redwoods!


----------



## yooper

Awesome photos and video Rico, sure don't have big trees like that around my stomping grounds. Looks like fun.


----------



## rico11764

Than


yooper said:


> Awesome photos and video Rico, sure don't have big trees like that around my stomping grounds. Looks like fun.


Thanks Hooper. I appreciate the kind words. Fun is an understatement!


----------



## rico11764

A recent Redwood removal video!


----------



## gary courtney

rico11764 said:


> A recent Redwood removal video!



I respect your knowledge and work ethic.


----------



## rico11764

gary courtney said:


> I respect your knowledge and work ethic.


Thanks Gary. It’s been awhile and I hope all is well with you.


----------



## spyder62

Pretty incredible!!! What saws were you climbing with?


----------



## rico11764

spyder62 said:


> Pretty incredible!!! What saws were you climbing with?


Thanks. Although I have been trying an echo 355t for limbing lately, I generally use a husky 550xp with a 18" bar for limbing and a 562xp with a 28" bar for a mid size chunking saw. I run a 395xp and a 3120 for my bigger needs.


----------



## rico11764

A mix of vids and stills on a fun little Fir.


----------



## gary courtney

rico11764 said:


> Thanks Gary. It’s been awhile and I hope all is well with you.


Plumbing work is booming! Everything is great. Thanks!


----------



## rico11764

gary courtney said:


> Plumbing work is booming! Everything is great. Thanks!


Good! Be well brother..


----------



## woodfarmer

That’s some awesome work, you have nerves of steel.


----------



## rico11764

woodfarmer said:


> That’s some awesome work, you have nerves of steel.


Thanks woodfarmer. Glad your enjoying the vids and pics.


----------



## jmester

Great work. Just watched a few of your YouTube videos. Nice job smooth and efficient. Are you using a monkey beaver saddle in one of your videos. If so how do you like it. I have been looking at them and thinking of buying one.


----------



## rico11764

jmester said:


> Great work. Just watched a few of your YouTube videos. Nice job smooth and efficient. Are you using a monkey beaver saddle in one of your videos. If so how do you like it. I have been looking at them and thinking of buying one.


Thanks I appreciate it. It is a Monkey Beaver I am riding in one of the Vids. I have ridden just about ever saddle out there in my life and I can tell you that the Beav is the best, real world work saddle have ever flown! An incredibly thoughtful layout, all day comfort, and old-school old world build quality. August and New Tribe really delivered the goods on this one. For what its worth it gets my highest recommendation


----------



## jmester

It means a lot. You looked real comfortable standing in your gaffs with it on. Now I just need to come up with the money. How does it run on waist size. I have heard a bunch of mixed comments some say it runs big others say it runs small. Thanks. 
I enjoy August's videos on YouTube as well. Neat guy with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## rico11764

jmester said:


> It means a lot. You looked real comfortable standing in your gaffs with it on. Now I just need to come up with the money. How does it run on waist size. I have heard a bunch of mixed comments some say it runs big others say it runs small. Thanks.
> I enjoy August's videos on YouTube as well. Neat guy with a lot of knowledge.


The monkey beaver sizing seems to run pretty true. I have a 28-29” waist and run a small and I’m right in the middle of the waist belt. The saddle is super comfy whether hanging in Or doing spar work in a flipline and gaffs. It also hold a big saw like champ. Another slightly cheaper option is a Treemotion Light. What an absolutely kickass saddle. I love mine and still use it frequently. Also highly recommended. You really can’t go wrong with either. 

August seems to be a man of real integrity who loves what he does, and he is a great spokesman for the tree care industry. If that wasn’t enough the guy is an amazing tree man.


----------



## jmester

Thank you for your input. I will look into the Treemotion lite. Again great thread, thanks for the pics and video.


----------



## rico11764

jmester said:


> Thank you for your input. I will look into the Treemotion lite. Again great thread, thanks for the pics and video.


Your quite welcome.. Good luck in your saddle search. It can be overwhelming these days with all the options, and the fact that the price of saddles has gotten officially insane.


----------



## jomoco

Lookin busy Rico buddy!

I climbed two trees a few days ago meself, boy I'm gettin old n outta shape!

Gotta give em slowpoke discounts latel.

Work safe bro!

Jomoco


----------



## erik smith

Hopefully the mods will allow me to continue posting work pics here. I promise to never show my ugly mug over at the political forum again. Scouts honor! Its a dark and evil place, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.
Anywho, its been a real wet spring here, so Im bucking and skidding in the mud.


----------



## erik smith

More work pics.


----------

